# Ratings Manipulated By Uber...Here's Proof



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've said it all along, and now ladies and gentlemen, here's your proof.










Isn't it convenient that Uber can just turn it on and off when ever they feel like it.

Oops, it's not working at the moment, but we should have it back up and running in the next week or so. LOL


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

It says 5 star comments in the subsection and it shows a visual image of 5 golden stars? I'm confused, how could the PAX not have given 5 stars?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> I've said it all along, and now ladies and gentlemen, here's your proof.
> 
> View attachment 29737
> 
> ...


how or what is the proof?
I don't understand how she can say its not working, but yet give you 5 stars

and are you accusing Uber of purposely turning off the option to give 5 stars? you not serious are you?


----------



## XUBERX (May 26, 2015)

According to an uber email, ratings don't apply in times of high surge, now we just gotta figure out what high surge means to uber, is it a 1.5X a 5X? 
OP was this a surge ride? Maybe that is why the pax wrote that the rating stars wasn't working.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

XUBERX said:


> According to an uber email, ratings don't apply in times of high surge, now we just gotta figure out what high surge means to uber, is it a 1.5X a 5X?
> OP was this a surge ride? Maybe that is why the pax wrote that the rating stars wasn't working.


Can you post said email?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

XUBERX said:


> According to an uber email, ratings don't apply in times of high surge, now we just gotta figure out what high surge means to uber, is it a 1.5X a 5X?
> OP was this a surge ride? Maybe that is why the pax wrote that the rating stars wasn't working.


The email I got said they "take surge into account". I assume if you're deactivated and you go down there and show them that all your crappy ratings were during search they'll make an exception Maybe. But I don't think they actually change any of them.


----------



## XUBERX (May 26, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Can you post said email?


----------

